
Mesa-dev: GBM and the Device Memory Allocator Proposals - aneeshneelam
https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/mesa-dev/2017-November/177632.html
======
robert_foss
This is wonderful news, and has been in the making for a long time.

James Jones has done amazing work and it is finally pay out time. He also gave
a talk[1] about this work at XDC 2017.

[1]
[https://youtu.be/g5T5wSCXkH4?t=1h34m47s](https://youtu.be/g5T5wSCXkH4?t=1h34m47s)

------
ahartmetz
Well, nVidia's goal is still to have some interface that their closed-source
drivers can use. That goal is probably not shared by everyone...

------
shock
I didn't see any replies to his email. Is this people giving them the cold
shoulder because of how they behaved in the past or is it just logistics (e.g.
people didn't have the time to look into his proposal)?

~~~
Jesus_Jones
What did he do that was so horrible? It must have been bad because he publicly
apologized.

~~~
Symmetry
There was a spat between NVidia and Sway recently which I'm assuming wasn't
the only one?

[https://drewdevault.com/2017/10/26/Fuck-you-
nvidia.html](https://drewdevault.com/2017/10/26/Fuck-you-nvidia.html)

